
Cloud History, Cloud Thinking - interweb
http://cloudindx.com/history/
======
nfixx
Like most metaphors, this one is likely to be easily misunderstood or at
worst, taken for granted. That a potent message is delivered in a long
narrative worthy of careful, contemplative reading, might make many miss the
nuggets within (if not abandon this all-together).

That we are part of the enigma we are hoping to master makes things the more
cloudy - is total abstraction possible?

The article is a huge open question too. Nice reading, very startling too. I
did get inspired to try an idea or two... perhaps to add to an already
increasing plethora of tweaks to our cloudy reality. It's in our nature too.

------
pmoriarty
I'm looking forward to the day the cloud fades away.

------
Animats
Derrida and weather control in one article.

Back before Silicon Valley was Silicon Valley and had extensive agriculture,
Santa Clara County had a weather control program. When water-laden cloud
formations were about to pass over without rain, silver iodide generators
would be fired up across the Valley. This would generate a little extra rain.

------
Artemix
Either way, we still mock airheads

